# Captain Cardboard hits the big time



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron is taking preorders on Scott's 1/12 styrene mercury capsule, distributed by MRC!

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=mha62001

On the Atomic City bboard, Scott says it's almost ready for production, and gave us a GREAT photo of the kit:

http://p197.ezboard.com/fatomiccityfrm13.showMessage?topicID=34.topic

Can't wait!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Mercury? What TV show was that from?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

It was from real life. Does that mean that it is OT for this particular 'board?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

terryr said:


> Mercury? What TV show was that from?


 CBS News, 1961. 

Space is space in my book. 
Where would sci fi modeling be if the space program hadn't sparked all those 5-year-old imaginations in 1961?

Besides, Scott normally produces sci fi models. This is his first RealSpace kit.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Look at it this way, if we promote this kit, the captain prospers and the Moonbus project takes one step closer to being a reality. If that's not good enough then I propose taking the thread in this direction..... ahem... cough....My, wouldn't that kit make a good source of parts for all sorts of science fiction models....cough....? :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

why worry about splitting hairs?

STeve


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey, you guys ought to listen to ol' DX... He's right about getting the Moonbus going!

Scott


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

No, those were the escape pods from Robinson Crusoe On Mars.

or,

Where's the laser blasters on those things?

or,

Real Life Spacecraft? Are you trying to say the others are fake?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Sci-fi or not I've been anxiously awaiting this kit. It's been a long road but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer. I should mention that it's been a long road because Scott wanted to get it right. Don't have a problem with that. I would rather wait for an accuarate kit instead of one that's been rushed into production.
For those too young to remember this is where the real pioneering of space began. I watched all those Mercury and Geminii missions when I was a kid. Yes, the networks actually used to cover space missions back in those days. That was during the time when our space program actually had a goal.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

CaptCBoard said:


> Hey, you guys ought to listen to ol' DX... He's right about getting the Moonbus going!
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott,

Please make it BIG! Somewhere in the 30 inch long scale. 

Thanks


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

The filming miniature for the Moonbus was just over 30 inches and it was 1/12 scale. Just how much are you looking to pay for a Moonbus??!!

The styrene kit will be 1/32 scale, or about 13 inches-- which is bigger than the Aurora kit.

Scott


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually, the comment about being OT was intended to be humorous. I'd like to see more of that sort of thing.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Both humor and real space models.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I'm thrilled to hear you've got this kit out there, Scott. I suspect it's going to do quite well. Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

So many kits.....so little time...... 

My job is really starting to interfere with my hobbies!

*THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT KIT!!!! :thumbsup: *

..........and its about time ....well worth the wait!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only problem is with my display shelves only have 12" of vertical spacing.

Hmmmm....maybe I'll scracthbuild a 1/12 Redstone booster and make it into a totem pole in the yard....


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Can't wait to get mine in October. (Yes, I pre-ordered a year ago!) This is going to put that old Revell/1964 kit to shame!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sadly, Squadron seems to require one create an account before one can order (which I avoid doing needlessly for security reasons). Will this kit be generally available since it's in a distribution channel? 

[I also can't find a way to view anything else but the kit in Squadrons website...ick]


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

This kit will go into every hobby shop in the country and Canada-- where ever MRC normally shows up. You guys just need to bug your shop owners to order them!

Scott


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> Sadly, Squadron seems to require one create an account before one can order (which I avoid doing needlessly for security reasons). Will this kit be generally available since it's in a distribution channel?
> 
> [I also can't find a way to view anything else but the kit in Squadrons website...ick]


 Just go to the main site - www.squadron.com . You can hit "what's new" or do a search and see whatever you want.

Squadron's account only requires name, email and mailing address. You input your credit card number anew with each purchase; they don't keep it on file. I don't know how you ever expect to order anything online if you're gonna be paranoid about name and address.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sounds like that darn witness protection program again.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Not paranoia...*

I just hate creating new accounts for every 1 time purchase I make on the web. For each such account you need an account name and password which then needs to be stored somewhere so you have it for next time. That means you either use 1 password and account web wide, which is completely insecure, or you have various ones, which mean you write them down or log them on your computer, which isn't all that secure either. Aside from that, it's completely pointless and unnecessary. Other sites I order from allow you to create an account or just fill out the form and purchase. That's just good business.

Squadrons website has serious problems. If they want to encourage people to buy from them they should allow them the window shop by listing contents rather than requiring that potential buyers psychiclly intuit what they might have to sell and search for it. That's just good business too.

I hope maybe CultTVman stocks these. I like doing business with him. He's fast, professional, and has a website I can surf for hour after wasted hour


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron sends out a print newsletter with pictures and details of several hundred items each month. It's a $5 a year subscription. They also have a phone-ordering which predates the internet - they've been around forever. If you don't see the mercury online when it comes out, call Squadron and order over the phone. I've been dealing with them for well over a decade (at least one order a month since the net made it so easy), and I've never had a single problem with them. In fact, they've occasionally called ME to clear up accidental double-orders or credit card number mistakes. It's a great company. Unless you're my wife - she wishes they'd go away so our credit card bill would be smaller .

As for window shopping on the site, they have pull-down menus in the search function, by category, by scale, and/or by manufacturer. Sure it helps to be looking for something in particular, but if you want to browse thru 1/48 scale aircraft models, you can. If you want to look thru hasegawa's catalog, you can. Just looking for paint, you can....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

CaptCBoard said:


> This kit will go into every hobby shop in the country and Canada-- where ever MRC normally shows up. You guys just need to bug your shop owners to order them!
> 
> Scott


When could we expect this beauty to be shipped to our favorite hobby shop? October? Also when could we expect to be able to grab a Moonbus (just a rough idea)?

Steph


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Late October at the earliest.

The delivery date for the Moonbus is one of those things people should just stop asking about- and they do ask quite a bit. Just know that when you hear me say I'm moving forward with the Moonbus, the date for its availability has gotten much closer. And for that to happen, money has to come in from the Mercury capsule, or some impatient soul needs to loan me $50K to get it done sooner!

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Actually, this thread is very appropriate here. Don't you know that the whole space program was faked. Not only did they never really land on the moon, they faked all the orbital and suborbital stuff as well...just don't tell anyone...it's a big secret ! The only guy who knows the truth used to work at Rocketdyne and had top secret clearance !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Quiet, you!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

So what was that about the moonbus again? Is it going to get released??? Early next year?



KIDDING!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Beautiful kit!!! Is it only going to be Friendship 7 or will other decals be available? Growing up, my favorite astronaut was Wally Schirra in Sigma 7.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> Beautiful kit!!! Is it only going to be Friendship 7 or will other decals be available? Growing up, my favorite astronaut was Wally Schirra in Sigma 7.


Schirra was a very explosive astronaut. Remember on his last flight when he had an argument with the ground about putting his helmet for the decent. His nose was dripping (because of a cold) so putting his helmet on was not helping his little problem. That incident was the cherry on top of the sundae. He never went up again. Plus during the time they were crusing around Earth, they had to do several experiences that were making them mad. Per what I learned, that flight was pure hell. Me my favorite is Shepard. Another one with a bad temper. But darn these 7 guys (Slayton, Glenn, Grissom, Cooper,Schirra, Shepard, Carpenter) were heros. Can't wait to put my hand on this kit.

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well it's a bit early but you can find some info on the Mercury capsule here:

http://www.inficad.com/~mjmackowski/ref/merc/merc1.html

Anybody know other sites with more pictures?

Steph


http://www.inficad.com/~mjmackowski/ref/merc/merc_img/D4C-8032.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!
Yup, detailed color painting instructions are a must!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

And here I thought it was one solid cast shell!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> Beautiful kit!!! Is it only going to be Friendship 7 or will other decals be available? Growing up, my favorite astronaut was Wally Schirra in Sigma 7.


According to the site (Squadron), all flight markings will be included.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

At one time Scott had the decal sheet posted at the Atomic City BB. Don't know if it's still up but the decals for all seven capsules were on there. In fact there is a second decal sheet with the kit for the retro pack markings.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Capt. Krik said:


> At one time Scott had the decal sheet posted at the Atomic City BB. Don't know if it's still up but the decals for all seven capsules were on there. In fact there is a second decal sheet with the kit for the retro pack markings.


Yep, they're still there.
http://p197.ezboard.com/fatomiccityfrm13.showMessage?topicID=13.topic


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thanks Veedub. I was going to check the URL for that page myself but hey, I got lazy.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You know, that is an accomplishment. Who else has gone from garage kit to big time distribution?


----------

